Ask HN: Why doesn't Apple support Nvidia GPUs? - arthurcolle
======
slater
Steve.

~~~
pinewurst
The roots of this were in Nvidia providing parts - lots of them - that failed
and refusing to take responsibility for it. The current Nvidia ban is a direct
result of this.

Probably unnecessary personal note: I've had a few contacts with Nvidia upper
management and they're pretty awful to deal with on a personal level. I can't
imagine that the dueling sociopaths vibe of them vs Steve would've been very
productive.

